# Syed Zaid Hamid talking about the sacrifices of Pak Army,



## Zarvan

Yaqeen pedaa ker ghafil, K maghlob e gumaan tu hai - Syed Zaid Hamid - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DaRk WaVe

This guy has got what Pakistanis really want! Delusions, that can get you high

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ignited Mind

Zaid Hamid as the de facto spokesman of Pakistani Army must be doing the PA Generals so proud.


----------



## Zarvan

DaRk WaVe said:


> This guy has got what Pakistanis really want! Delusions, that can get you high


He yes his talks are delusions because he doesn't give your the traitors view the view of Indian Slaves the he gives you what Islam says and not what Indians or Indian slaves in Pakistan wants

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## shelly

Zarvan said:


> He yes his talks are delusions because he doesn't give your the traitors view the view of Indian Slaves the he gives you what Islam says and not what Indians or Indian slaves in Pakistan wants


if his views is what islm teaches then the worldview of islm is absolutely correct

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fasih Khan

Care to explain what the ''world view'' about Islam is. Is it not this, Indian ...

What they say about the prophet Muhammad - YouTube



Zarvan said:


> Yaqeen pedaa ker ghafil, K maghlob e gumaan tu hai - Syed Zaid Hamid - YouTube



*An Excellent Man Indeed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shelly

^^ only one of the 2 above is an excellent man, the other has lanti upon him


----------



## divya

why dont people of pakistan make him the PM or president of Pakistan....
or else just give us indians right to vote in pakistan... we indians will make sure that he becomes the president/prime minister of pakistan.... please give us that chance...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Don Jaguar

divya said:


> why dont people of pakistan make him the PM or president of Pakistan....



It cannot happen.


----------



## Edevelop

His father was a General in the Army.... and Yes Pak has sacrificed lots of soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fasih Khan

shelly said:


> ^^ only one of the 2 above is an excellent man, the other has lanti upon him



*So Obvious*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Every Country has a Army which make huge sacrifices for security of nation & its people. I feel sorry when selfish spokesmen like this Guy Zaid Hamid takes leverage of such sacrifices.

About this Laal topi, I wonder how can such old bart can be so dellusional. A good leader always spread hope , messege of peace & ways of self analysis improvement. But this man cant speak a single line without cursing west, jews or india. Blaming failures on others is a sign of impotency & he is directing his followers towards it unfailingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

kumarkumar1867 said:


> Every Country has a Army which make huge sacrifices for security of nation & its people. I feel sorry when selfish spokesmen like this Guy Zaid Hamid takes leverage of such sacrifices.
> 
> About this Laal topi, I wonder how can such old bart can be so dellusional. A good leader always spread hope , messege of peace & ways of self analysis improvement. But this man cant speak a single line without cursing west, jews or india. Blaming failures on others is a sign of impotency & he is directing his followers towards it unfailingly.


Your statement about Zaid Hamid again proves you know nothing about this man and what he has to say Sir he condemns Muslims for the most for their sins Muslims do and the corruption which is found among Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

Zarvan said:


> Your statement about Zaid Hamid again proves you know nothing about this man and what he has to say Sir he condemns Muslims for the most for their sins Muslims do and the corruption which is found among Muslims



*You think they don't know him ? Have you just in case heard the term 'lying propogandists'. 

... Even it is not without a good reason, he Expses India A Big Time , and he's a patriot Pakistani, why on earth he wouldn't be the target.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Redbull

He participated in Afghan jihad, if that had failed, both Pak and India may be speaking russian today. Have some respect for this great Man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

want to ask a silly question . does the langoor have a political party ? or does he support someone?


----------



## Fasih Khan

jbgt90 said:


> want to ask a silly question . does the *langoor* have a political party ? or does he support someone?



*Who are you talking about ? The bolded creatures are found just across the border on our eastern borders. *

*My Appologies to Langoors*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Khudi said:


> He participated in Afghan jihad, if that had failed, both Pak and India may be speaking russian today. Have some respect for this great Man.



Cut off india from ur statement....
And Russia gave u guys more respect in afghanistan, following international protocols, than what the US gives now...
Russia never threatened to invade pakistan , even if it had invaded, y the hell "they would threaten their deal ally" ? 



jbgt90 said:


> want to ask a silly question . does the langoor have a political party ? or does he support someone?



No he dont have... Moreover even their military wont allow that terrorist to come to power on our western border....


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Khudi said:


> He participated in Afghan jihad, if that had failed, both Pak and India may be speaking russian today. Have some respect for this great Man.



Firstly, This mouth warrier must be hiding in tunnel in Afghan war.If he was true fighter dont you think he would be still there fighting against foreigners???

Second, so cheap thought of you like this Laal topi himself.Afghanistan was totally different than Your Pak & my India in those days. Russia would have never invaded pakistan or India ...haan ...at most they would have sliced out Balochistan from Pak to access warm water ports. Khair baloch peoples will do it themselves what russian couldn't do. India is no where in scene...please dont tell that this laal topi idiot saved India. 






Fasih Khan said:


> *Who are you talking about ? The bolded creatures are found just across the border on our eastern borders. *
> 
> *My Appologies to Langoors*



He was calling only Laal topi a langoor...it wasnt meant to common Pakistanis.

But Wow you defending your Hero Laal topi by calling all Indians langoors ...who knows how to run a country then your so called laal topi & terrorist breeding population having gdp under 3 with begging west for two times food.

where do you stand in animal kingdom dude? please enlighten us. Bench mark yourself first then call others what they are!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Zarvan said:


> He yes his talks are delusions because he doesn't give your the traitors view the view of Indian Slaves the *he gives you what Islam says* and not what Indians or Indian slaves in Pakistan wants



so Islam tells us to be in a constant state of war and propagate warmongering and blame others for our failures? 

No concentration on economic well being of people, just Weapons and nukes & delusions of grandeur.. No Doubt Pakistan is in a mess

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xyxmt

shelly said:


> ^^ only one of the 2 above is an excellent man, the other has lanti upon him



dont lanat malamat the father of a great nation


----------



## pk_baloch

ur comment proves that u have not knowledge about history politics and islam ..


----------



## Respect4Respect01

DaRk WaVe said:


> This guy has got what Pakistanis really want! Delusions, that can get you high



at least he is giving us delusions, but you are giving us hopelessness.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xestan

Respect4Respect01 said:


> at least he is giving us delusions, but you are giving us hopelessness.



Point! I would say, he's a nationalist and he firmly believes in the ideology of Pakistan. I have respect for this guy. Indians and some liberal fascists can go cry a river but the fact remains, he has influenced youth and gave them a hope. Hope for a better future, to live for Pakistan, make it progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Xestan said:


> Point! I would say, he's a nationalist and he firmly believes in the ideology of Pakistan. I have respect for this guy. Indians and some liberal fascists can go cry a river but the fact remains, he has influenced youth and gave them a hope. Hope for a better future, to live for Pakistan, make it progress.



that is true, indians dont like this guy because he is a nationalist, hes real Pakistani, n i feel sorry for those few Pakistanis who make fun of Ziad Hamid because they don't know anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anti-hero

So many people here think he is a great man.And then Pak govt. says we want peace with India.Make up your minds before coming to the negotiating table.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

^^ India want to round up Pakistan via Afghanistan and propose US to anhiliate Pashtoons and yet on the other hand beg for transit aid and subsidies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Respect4Respect01 said:


> that is true, indians dont like this guy because he is a nationalist, hes real Pakistani, n i feel sorry for those few Pakistanis who make fun of Ziad Hamid because they don't know anything.


 Why will India not like a real Pakistani? 
That guy wants a dictatorship in Pakistan, you guys agree.
He says that every fasad in Pakistan is courtesy RAW, im amazed!
He says that Afghan Jihad was majorly funded by the Muslim countries, any proof, no?
He quotes youtube videos as Proofs for his Arguments, how reliable on facts.
He still believes that Mumbai attack was a RAW conspiracy, even after that guy was proven a Pakistani.
Zia is his role model.
Nice up guys!! I feel only pity that you guys are still getting brainwashed so easily..


----------



## BATMAN

And you believe the washing powder named PAK was enough to prove Pakistan guilty?

Apparently, you are being brain washed more easily.


----------



## SamantK

BATMAN said:


> And you believe the washing powder named PAK was enough to prove Pakistan guilty?
> 
> Apparently, you are being brain washed more easily.



Who is trying to prove Pakistan guilty, I pity guys like you who follow this guy. Not one guy can prove his theories but just bandy about the word, Nationalist, Ideology. If you were a Nationalist and a patriot you would try to verify the facts and then start believing. 

But the case with you guy is the other way around, you guys first believe a guy who is a good orator, and then just stop there like dumb goats and call yourself patriots.. how sad.


----------



## BATMAN

samantk said:


> Who is trying to prove Pakistan guilty, I pity guys like you who follow this guy. Not one guy can prove his theories but just bandy about the word, Nationalist, Ideology. If you were a Nationalist and a patriot you would try to verify the facts and then start believing.
> 
> But the case with you guy is the other way around, you guys first believe a guy who is a good orator, and then just stop there like dumb goats and call yourself patriots.. how sad.



Merely answering your post... bringing to your attention your own evidence, just leave it to that........ don't assume too much about me.


----------



## Icewolf

Did anyone even know who thisguy was until some insecure Indians started giving him publicity? No one really, most public of Pakistan dont care about Zaid Hamid, even I didn't know wo he was until I joined PDF lolz


----------



## SamantK

Icewolf said:


> Did anyone even know who thisguy was until some insecure Indians started giving him publicity? No one really, most public of Pakistan dont care about Zaid Hamid, even I didn't know wo he was until I joined PDF lolz


 I came to PDF and then he was introduced into my conciousness.. and then the google trends proved that some Pakistanis are defnitely getting brainwashed.


Google Trends: zaid hamid



BATMAN said:


> Merely answering your post... bringing to your attention your own evidence, just leave it to that........ don't assume too much about me.


 Oh I will all I want, please prove that his facts are indeed right and I will eat my words, till then I will wait and


----------



## BATMAN

samantk said:


> Oh I will all I want, please prove that his facts are indeed right and I will eat my words, till then I will wait and



Keep eating your pop corns... i have no intention of sort to prove any one.. who doesn't need help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

BATMAN said:


> Keep eating your pop corns... i have no intention of sort to prove any one.. who doesn't need help.


 Its ok I can understand that you will not do it, is it arrogance against your own country? 

Answer to yourself and it should be enough.. Yeah I enjoy my popcorns!


----------



## phylumchordata

Fasih Khan said:


> *So Obvious*



and that great man is the most famous and most revered personality from 20th century as well


----------



## RKhan

Although I respect his nationalism he really needs to keep his feet on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

This guy is nothing but a joker.....he would say what people want to here and play with people's sentiments.....Finally he is making lot of money doing this.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faizahmad

RKhan said:


> Although I respect his nationalism he really needs to keep his feet on the ground.



I Agree With You, No doubt he is a patriot but his's Ideologies and so do his self claimed conspiracies are dillusion. 
" Once He Claimed "AJMAL kasab" the mumbai attack suspect's is Amar Singh a Raw Agent... but the truth came out that he is a Pakistani militant. 

If his claims about RAW involvement in pakistan's terrorist attack are true to the fact then why doesn't he proves them with evidence, not even one of his claimed has been proved ,,, So he should stop giving ball talks.


----------



## Zarvan

DaRk WaVe said:


> so Islam tells us to be in a constant state of war and propagate warmongering and blame others for our failures?
> 
> No concentration on economic well being of people, just Weapons and nukes & delusions of grandeur.. No Doubt Pakistan is in a mess


Yes if Muslim areas are attacked we have to wage war and always wage war Yes Islam tells us that and also tells us to preach Jihad Economy always run side by side with Wars in Islam Pakistan is in mess because of impotent who are afraid of war


----------



## humanfirst

Zarvan said:


> Yes if Muslim areas are attacked we have to wage war and always wage war Yes Islam tells us that and also tells us to preach Jihad Economy always run side by side with Wars in Islam Pakistan is in mess because of impotent who are afraid of war


What about the offensive jihad which the likes of zaid hamid were promoting..?


----------



## Zarvan

humanfirst said:


> What about the offensive jihad which the likes of zaid hamid were promoting..?


It is allowed no problem in it and by the way In Ghazwa e Hind Indians will start the war we will just finish it by announcing Radio Pakistan Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Zarvan said:


> It is allowed no problem in it and by the way In Ghazwa e Hind Indians will start the war we will just finish it by announcing Radio Pakistan Delhi



Man Man.....does this Radio Pakistan Delhi thing is also mentioned in Hadith??

U Know I am seriously confused should i read & laugh at your post or should i ignore your post !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Zarvan said:


> Yes if Muslim areas are attacked we have to wage war and always wage war Yes Islam tells us that and also tells us to preach Jihad Economy always run side by side with Wars in Islam *Pakistan is in mess because of impotent who are afraid of war*



so talking about peace and rejecting the warmongering lunatics makes one impotent...

Mullah aur un k mardange, wah ray wah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Zaid Hamid, the loin of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jagjitnatt

It is not tough to guess for us that *Zaid Hamid* is an *idiot *at best. But there are a few things that *nobody thinks* about.

Pakistan is in a state of *emergency*, *judicial* system has *failed*, *political *system has *failed*, *diplomacy *has *failed*, *economy *has *failed*, and there is *ethnic tension* in parts of Pakistan, to compound the problem, it is the major source of *terrorism*, and US is *bombing *parts of Pakistan.

Well if *not *for people like Zaid Hamid, Pakistan would have *fallen *by now. People like Zaid Hamid are doing *whatever *it takes to keep Pakistan *afloat*, they *lie*, and spread *propaganda *for sure, but it is this propaganda that *instills *a feeling of *patriotism *and *hope *in ordinary citizens of Pakistan that Pakistan's *ideology *was correct, the *hard times *will be over, what is happening now is *not *fault of Pakistan, but India, Israel and US, that Pakistan will *overcome *and *bounce *back better than *ever*. 

For us Indians it may sound like *dreams*, and they actually *are*, but these dreams are going to keep Pakistan *afloat *for another *10-15 *years, by which time things might start to get *better *and people's faith in Pakistan might come back.

Zaid Hamid is a *patriotic *and is doing his *best *and should be *saluted *for that. The only problem is that someone has to *guarantee *a better future in these *10-12* years because if situation *doesn't *improve, people will start to hate Pakistan for all these *false hopes*. But I think with the coming of *Imran Khan*, situation will *improve **tremendously*. Things will once again start to get *better*, and Zaid Hamid's *mission *will be *over*.

He may be regarded as a *joker *by *Indians*, but if all goes well, *20 years *from now, *Pakistanis *will look at him as a *hero*, and *rightly so*.

Think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

jagjitnatt said:


> It is not tough to guess for us that *Zaid Hamid* is an *idiot *at best. But there are a few things that *nobody thinks* about.
> 
> Pakistan is in a state of *emergency*, *judicial* system has *failed*, *political *system has *failed*, *diplomacy *has *failed*, *economy *has *failed*, and there is *ethnic tension* in parts of Pakistan, to compound the problem, it is the major source of *terrorism*, and US is *bombing *parts of Pakistan.
> 
> Well if *not *for people like Zaid Hamid, Pakistan would have *fallen *by now. People like Zaid Hamid are doing *whatever *it takes to keep Pakistan *afloat*, they *lie*, and spread *propaganda *for sure, but it is this propaganda that *instills *a feeling of *patriotism *and *hope *in ordinary citizens of Pakistan that Pakistan's *ideology *was correct, the *hard times *will be over, what is happening now is *not *fault of Pakistan, but India, Israel and US, that Pakistan will *overcome *and *bounce *back better than *ever*.
> 
> For us Indians it may sound like *dreams*, and they actually *are*, but these dreams are going to keep Pakistan *afloat *for another *10-15 *years, by which time things might start to get *better *and people's faith in Pakistan might come back.
> 
> Zaid Hamid is a *patriotic *and is doing his *best *and should be *saluted *for that. The only problem is that someone has to *guarantee *a better future in these *10-12* years because if situation *doesn't *improve, people will start to hate Pakistan for all these *false hopes*. But I think with the coming of *Imran Khan*, situation will *improve **tremendously*. Things will once again start to get *better*, and Zaid Hamid's *mission *will be *over*.
> 
> He may be regarded as a *joker *by *Indians*, but if all goes well, *20 years *from now, *Pakistanis *will look at him as a *hero*, and *rightly so*.
> 
> Think about it.



In my opinion, the firm ground of truth is always better than the aircastle of lies.

It's always best to tell the people the truth and not raise false hopes.

You tell the people the truth and tell them to tighten their belts and brace for tough times ahead. That's what leaders do. That's what MEN do. 

Pakistan is where it is today only because it leaders never spoke truth to the people. Not even once. 

In 1971, their leader told them that everything was under control; the very next day, Pakistan broke apart in two.

...what happened next is history. 

A stitch in time, saves nine. You lie once and then you have to continually speak lies after lies just to hide the first lie. 

and I think by far we have all seen what happens to a country and a people built on lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haseebullah

Nothing wrong said in the video posted in this thread even from the Indian angle!Why all the ranting and bashing?


----------



## Mercenary

Here is Zaid Hamid on al Jazeera making a fool out of himself as usual


----------



## clmeta

You're right. Indians are giving him publicity because he is a RAW agent.


Icewolf said:


> Did anyone even know who thisguy was until some insecure Indians started giving him publicity? No one really, most public of Pakistan dont care about Zaid Hamid, even I didn't know wo he was until I joined PDF lolz


----------



## clmeta

Your govt confessed all the attackers were Pakistanis.
So no debate there.


BATMAN said:


> And you believe the washing powder named PAK was enough to prove Pakistan guilty?
> 
> Apparently, you are being brain washed more easily.



Pakistan was led by machos in 1971 with full backing of Uncle Sam and China.
What happened??? Even if their present leaders are impotent, I would say they are still sensible. The feet should be on the ground. All the time.


Zarvan said:


> Yes if Muslim areas are attacked we have to wage war and always wage war Yes Islam tells us that and also tells us to preach Jihad Economy always run side by side with Wars in Islam Pakistan is in mess because of impotent who are afraid of war


----------



## GR!FF!N

come on guys...say "NO" to "Zaid the fool Hamid" threads... 

please no more thread on Zaid Hamid..he is delusional,everybody knws it..why we are keep posting videos on him???


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Khudi said:


> He participated in Afghan jihad, if that had failed, both Pak and India may be speaking russian today. Have some respect for this great Man.



WTF!!


----------



## SamranAli

at least indians have some manner to talk decent. They have personal problem with ZH because he never act what zardari and nawaz do. Thats why both later are their favourite.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Respect4Respect01 said:


> that is true, indians dont like this guy because he is a nationalist, hes real Pakistani, n i feel sorry for those few Pakistanis who make fun of Ziad Hamid because they don't know anything.



Look i have respect for people who are nationalist but what i dont like is a nation giving importance to a moron who has no clue what he talks about..it presents a bad image about your society.


What you people need is a leader who shows you the true picture and then takes you to a path of betterment.Supporting idiots like him will only make things worse.

The way he acusses everyone who doesnt agree with him on having links with RAW and getting paid by them..i am beggining to feel like he is being paid by ISI to show people a feel good image of the country when nothing is going right..he doesnt even support democracy.


----------



## Respect4Respect01

samantk said:


> Why will India not like a real Pakistani?
> That guy wants a dictatorship in Pakistan, you guys agree.
> He says that every fasad in Pakistan is courtesy RAW, im amazed!
> He says that Afghan Jihad was majorly funded by the Muslim countries, any proof, no?
> He quotes youtube videos as Proofs for his Arguments, how reliable on facts.
> He still believes that Mumbai attack was a RAW conspiracy, even after that guy was proven a Pakistani.
> Zia is his role model.
> Nice up guys!! I feel only pity that you guys are still getting brainwashed so easily..



eh stop acting dude, im not a fkin kid, we all know why u indians hate this man. Forget Zaid Hamid, but i have seen some indians hating on Imran Khan, he didnt say anything to indians. He is right, raw and other foreign hands are causing so many problems in Pakistan, and he never quotes youtube videos, u made that up. Who knows who was behind mubai attacks, might be Raw, ISI, or even Cia because our relations were improving in 2008 so come countries didn't want that. 

and dont feel pity for us, i feel pity for u because ur people are brainwashed by people like shiv cena and bal thackray, and we all know that indian army generals were involved in samjota express bombings.



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Look i have respect for people who are nationalist but what i dont like is a nation giving importance to a moron who has no clue what he talks about..it presents a bad image about your society.
> 
> 
> What you people need is a leader who shows you the true picture and then takes you to a path of betterment.Supporting idiots like him will only make things worse.
> 
> The way he acusses everyone who doesnt agree with him on having links with RAW and getting paid by them..i am beggining to feel like he is being paid by ISI to show people a feel good image of the country when nothing is going right..he doesnt even support democracy.



stop thinking that he is paid by ISI, and even he is than he should be proud because he is working for ISI. 

I dont support or defend this guy, but now im because ive seen so many indians talking rubbish against him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Respect4Respect01 said:


> eh stop acting dude, im not a fkin kid, we all know why u indians hate this man. Forget Zaid Hamid, but i have seen some indians hating on Imran Khan, he didnt say anything to indians. He is right, raw and other foreign hands are causing so many problems in Pakistan, and he never quotes youtube videos, u made that up. Who knows who was behind mubai attacks, might be Raw, ISI, or even Cia because our relations were improving in 2008 so come countries didn't want that.
> 
> and dont feel pity for us, i feel pity for u because ur people are brainwashed by people like shiv cena and bal thackray, and we all know that indian army generals were involved in samjota express bombings.



I am not acting and by your response even if you are not one your brain does seem like a kids. 

You see you yourself have said some Indians talk trash about Imran Khan, did you try to make them understand?

See a video on youtube of the show 'in the line of fire' he does quote evidence as youtube videos and there are others, you want me to put them up? And do you know, he says that the Mumbai attack was a RAW conspiracy on asking his sources and to present evidence he simply says 'I Know'.. so there you go, so much for you not being a kid..

First off, Shiv Sena is local to Maharashtra, I now know how much GK you have.

RSS has some extreme elements and I do not subscribe to them for everything they say. I can think on my own you know, unlike some who believe every c*** and bull story where India is named as the 'evil' one.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Khudi said:


> He participated in Afghan jihad, if that had failed, both Pak and India may be speaking russian today. Have some respect for this great Man.


----------



## Ankit_Pujari

I am glad Hazrat Zaid Hamid hates baniya kaffir India. Imagine if he liked India.

Indian netizen's Internet experience would be so dull, humorless, devoid of humor. Life would lose its meaning. Last year he even saved my life. Eternally grateful to Zaid Hamid for the new lease of life I received.

ZH rocks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DaRk WaVe said:


> so talking about peace and rejecting the warmongering lunatics makes one impotent...
> 
> Mullah aur un k mardange, wah ray wah


Yes it makes you because only a coward and impotent can make peace with those who are killing our brohters and sisters and children on daily bases only the biggest coward on the face of the earth can make peace with them


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Respect4Respect01 said:


> stop thinking that he is paid by ISI, and even he is than he should be proud because he is working for ISI.
> 
> I dont support or defend this guy, but now im because ive seen so many indians talking rubbish against him.



Talking of rubbish..i am glad you liked something he is saying coz he himself talks only crap.Give me a link to even 1 of his video where he talks sense.(i mean to the whole world..not just muslims)

Secondly,i dont see a difference between religious fundamentalists and him..Be it Taliban,Hindu extremists or Zaid Hamid..all of them speak one language for me..and that language is violence.


----------



## divya

Zarvan said:


> Yes it makes you because only a coward and impotent can make peace with those who are killing our brohters and sisters and children on daily bases only the biggest coward on the face of the earth can make peace with them



An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.


----------



## RazPaK

divya said:


> An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.



That's fine, but why don't you Indians stop murdering Muslims?

If you do this it will lead to peace between our countries.


----------



## divya

RazPaK said:


> That's fine, but why don't you Indians stop murdering Muslims?
> 
> If you do this it will lead to peace between our countries.



Our Country
Our Muslims
Our People

Heard of the word "Doosre k fate main taang adana"?


----------



## Icewolf

@divya

Thank you! I'll pull up this whenever a Indian talks about Pakistani Hindus!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AbhijitSingh

RazPaK said:


> That's fine, but why don't you Indians stop murdering Muslims?
> 
> If you do this it will lead to peace between our countries.



Tumne Duniya bhar ke Mussalmanon ka Theka liya hua hai ???

First go and put a stop to Muslims getting killed everyday in Pakistan thru Terrorist strikes, Bomb Blasts and drone strikes.. Then come and talk to us..


----------



## Icewolf

@Abhijit

More Muslims were killed in 2001 Riots than were killed in 10 years drone strikes in Pakistan. And don't even talk to me about how many are killed due to poverty in India


----------



## AbhijitSingh

Icewolf said:


> @Abhijit
> 
> More Muslims were killed in 2001 Riots than were killed in 10 years drone strikes in Pakistan. And don't even talk to me about how many are killed due to poverty in India



Dude.. Lets leave cases like road accidents, poverty, etc etc aside.. Lets come to violence related deaths and compare the Muslim deaths in India vs Muslim deaths in Pakistan in last 10 years.. Add up all the killings done by the likes of TTP, BLA.. Then add all the Shia and Ahmadiya killings done by religious extremists in Pakistan.. Then compare it with Muslims killed in similar cases in India, and yes, include Gujrat riots.. and for the sake of simplicity, lets use official figure in all the cases.. And you will know what I meant to say..


----------



## neutral_person

RazPaK said:


> That's fine, but why don't you Indians stop murdering Muslims?
> 
> If you do this it will lead to peace between our countries.



Why dont you Pakistanis stop murdering Muslims before preaching to others? Pakistan has killed more Muslims than the rest of the world combined. Here is a list of just the major killings:

- You have the Bangladesh massacre of a few million in 1971, 
- You have the Balochistan killings and rape and kidnapping going on for the last few decades, going on even TODAY
- Shia vs Sunni target killings which are a weekly occurrence for the last decade, still an issue TODAY
- Ethnic cleansing of Mohajirs during the Jinnahpur fiasco
- Current Sindhi vs Pathan vs Mohajir issue in Sindh, still an issue TODAY
- Killings/discrimination against Ahmedis, still present today


How about you guys stop killing Muslims? The number of Muslims Pakistan has killed, it should be ashamed of calling itself an Islamic Republic. Even Israel + America has killed fewer Muslims than you Pakistanis.

And this list is just against Muslims in *ISLAMIC *REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN. Let me not even start a list on what Christians/Hindus/Sikhs have to go through in an Islamic country. We in India have pretty much admitted that any non-Muslims in Pakistan (if not already extinct) are going to be an extinct species soon anyways as their women are kidnapped and raped and forcefully converted.


----------



## RazPaK

AbhijitSingh said:


> Tumne Duniya bhar ke Mussalmanon ka Theka liya hua hai ???
> 
> First go and put a stop to Muslims getting killed everyday in Pakistan thru Terrorist strikes, Bomb Blasts and drone strikes.. Then come and talk to us..



Yeh maray lokh hain. Meh us jagaa say hun.



neutral_person said:


> Why dont you Pakistanis stop murdering Muslims before preaching to others? Pakistan has killed more Muslims than the rest of the world combined. Here is a list of just the major killings:
> 
> - You have the Bangladesh massacre of a few million in 1971,
> - You have the Balochistan killings and rape and kidnapping going on for the last few decades, going on even TODAY
> - Shia vs Sunni target killings which are a weekly occurrence for the last decade, still an issue TODAY
> - Ethnic cleansing of Mohajirs during the Jinnahpur fiasco
> - Current Sindhi vs Pathan vs Mohajir issue in Sindh, still an issue TODAY
> - Killings/discrimination against Ahmedis, still present today
> 
> 
> How about you guys stop killing Muslims? The number of Muslims Pakistan has killed, it should be ashamed of calling itself an Islamic Republic. Even Israel + America has killed fewer Muslims than you Pakistanis.
> 
> And this list is just against Muslims in *ISLAMIC *REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN. Let me not even start a list on what Christians/Hindus/Sikhs have to go through in an Islamic country. We in India have pretty much admitted that any non-Muslims in Pakistan (if not already extinct) are going to be an extinct species soon anyways as their women are kidnapped and raped and forcefully converted.



LoL. 

Busllshitting bharti, you are lucky I'm going out. I will pick the creepy crawler out of your behind when I get back.


----------



## neutral_person

RazPaK said:


> Yeh maray lokh hain. Meh us jagaa say hun.
> 
> 
> 
> LoL.
> 
> Busllshitting bharti, you are lucky I'm going out. I will pick the creepy crawler out of your behind when I get back.



Nothing there was a lie. Stop killing Muslims first Pakistanis, then go around telling others...


----------



## Zarvan

divya said:


> An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.


Any eye for an eye will not make the world blind in fact it will make world more safe because only few people will dare do brutality and and will dare to attack people specially Muslims


----------



## Icewolf

120,000 Muslims killed in EAST Punjab during partition. 29,000-100,000 Muslims killed in Indian Kashmir. Then, 2,000 Muslis killed in Gujurat Riots. Don't even make me start on how many are killed by Hindus in Bihar, Maharshtra, Bengal etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhijitSingh

Icewolf said:


> 120,000 Muslims killed in EAST Punjab during partition. 29,000-100,000 Muslims killed in Indian Kashmir. Then, 2,000 Muslis killed in Gujurat Riots. Don't even make me start on how many are killed by Hindus in Bihar, Maharshtra, Bengal etc...





Compare it with 3 million killed by Pakistan in 1971 in east Pakistan.. which is more recent than the partition example..

Coming back to last 10 years.. Do you have the numbers you want to compare or do you just want to fart numbers pulled in from thin air...

ant btw, the figures in Gujrat riots were 790 muslims and 254 hindus killed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

Icewolf said:


> 120,000 Muslims killed in EAST Punjab during partition. 29,000-100,000 Muslims killed in Indian Kashmir. Then, 2,000 Muslis killed in Gujurat Riots. Don't even make me start on how many are killed by Hindus in Bihar, Maharshtra, Bengal etc...




Still way less than the 3 million Bangladeshi Muslims killed by Pakistani "Islam ka thekedar" Muslims  I wont even go into all the hundreds of thousands of Muslims Pakistan has killed elsewhere. 

And if you are going to bring up partition, how many Hindus/Sikhs/Christians were killed in Pakistan during 1947? Karachi was a Hindu majority city before 1947. How many Hindus are left there today? Lahore had so many Sikhs pre 1947, what happened to them?


----------



## Icewolf

@Abhijit neutral_person

B**** please, there is evidence that Indian soldiers came into East Pakistan and killed lots of them so they could make the Bangladeshi's even more mad.

@neutral_person

Bring up how many Muslims Pakistan has killed!!!! If you have the guts !!

Btw, even Delhi used to be Muslim majority, fact is buddy Muslims migrated out of India and Hindus migrated out of Pakistan


----------



## OrionHunter

The video says: Zaid Hamid, *Defence Analyst*!! Defence analyst???   

He talks as though he is the adviser-in-chief of Pakistan! Hmmm...He probably is, considering that he's lapped up by TV channels like there's no tomorrow! 

The question is: Why is this mutt being given so much air time? His twaddle is hilarious in the extreme! Like when he insisted that a *'ghost' army riding on horseback, brandishing shining swords, drove the Indian Army to defeat in the 1965 war!!*  Jeeeez!


----------



## neutral_person

Icewolf said:


> @Abhijit neutral_person
> 
> B**** please, there is evidence that Indian soldiers came into East Pakistan and killed lots of them so they could make the Bangladeshi's even more mad.
> 
> @neutral_person
> 
> Bring up how many Muslims Pakistan has killed!!!! If you have the guts !!
> 
> Btw, even Delhi used to be Muslim majority, fact is buddy Muslims migrated out of India and Hindus migrated out of Pakistan



I will keep bringing it up, living in denial and blaming India is not going to make the fact go away that evil Pakistanis who have killed millions of innocent Muslims. The fact is India had one unfortunate incident of Gujrat riots where 791 Muslims and 254 Hindus were killed, and you guys love to bring that up everywhere. How about all the Muslims below Pakistan has killed? I am not even going to talk about Sikhs/Hindus/Christians who have been tortured more than Muslims in Pakistan. Lets just look at how much blood of innocent Muslims is on Pakistani hands:

- You have the Bangladesh massacre of a 3 million in 1971, 
- You have the Balochistan killings and rape and kidnapping going on for the last few decades, going on even TODAY
- Shia vs Sunni target killings which are a weekly occurrence for the last decade, still an issue TODAY
- Ethnic cleansing of Mohajirs during the Jinnahpur fiasco
- Current Sindhi vs Pathan vs Mohajir issue in Sindh, still an issue TODAY
- Killings/discrimination against Ahmedis, still present today
- Not to mention, Taliban and other extremist Muslims who have killed thousands of innocent Muslims in Pakistan for the last 10 years


----------



## Icewolf

@Orion

We didn't even know who Zaid Hamid was until Indians gave him publicity


----------



## lightoftruth

Icewolf said:


> @Orion
> 
> We didn't even know who Zaid Hamid was until Indians gave him publicity


 u might not have cable TV showing Pakistani news channels ( comedy shows) .I guess he's banned now? balungra lol


----------



## AbhijitSingh

Icewolf said:


> @Abhijit neutral_person
> 
> B**** please, there is evidence that Indian soldiers came into East Pakistan and killed lots of them so they could make the Bangladeshi's even more mad.


 

Stop indulging in conspiracy theories, which has become the favorite time pass for a lot of Pakistani members here.. Talk with official data.. 



Icewolf said:


> Bring up how many Muslims Pakistan has killed!!!! If you have the guts !!



Fatalities in Terrorist Violence in Pakistan 2003-2012

41,472 in last 10 years...


----------



## Icewolf

@neutral_person

Bangladesh massacre is denied by Pakistan actual estimates range around 100,000.

Haha, and Indian schooling me about Balochistan let me tell you buddy that what ISI wants to do is none of your business. They can dump traitors bodys in sewer it doesn't make a difference to me. Btw only like 40 have been killed in Balochistan.

Sorry buddy Shia-Sunni conflicts have died down. I am Shia i think I would know.

Wtf are you talking about, Mohajirs are not called Mohajirs anywhere except Karachi.

Sorry buddy you have little to know knowledge about whats going on in Sindh. Sindh is the most peaceful state in Pakistan. Mohajir vs Pathan only happens in Karachi but thats a way different story it might confuse your puny brain.

Yeah, Ahmedi killing does happen, but they are not Muslim in Pakistani law nor are they in Islamic law, so Pakistan hasn't killed and Muslims here.

Taliban is from Afghanistan TTP headquarters are in Afghanistan lol Thats not Pakistani.


----------



## AbhijitSingh

Icewolf said:


> @neutral_person
> 
> Bangladesh massacre is denied by Pakistan actual estimates range around 100,000.
> 
> Haha, and Indian schooling me about Balochistan let me tell you buddy that what ISI wants to do is none of your business. They can dump traitors bodys in sewer it doesn't make a difference to me. Btw only like 40 have been killed in Balochistan.
> 
> Sorry buddy Shia-Sunni conflicts have died down. I am Shia i think I would know.
> 
> Wtf are you talking about, Mohajirs are not called Mohajirs anywhere except Karachi.
> 
> Sorry buddy you have little to know knowledge about whats going on in Sindh. Sindh is the most peaceful state in Pakistan. Mohajir vs Pathan only happens in Karachi but thats a way different story it might confuse your puny brain.
> 
> Yeah, Ahmedi killing does happen, but they are not Muslim in Pakistani law nor are they in Islamic law, so Pakistan hasn't killed and Muslims here.
> 
> Taliban is from Afghanistan TTP headquarters are in Afghanistan lol Thats not Pakistani.



Dude, either talk with numbers and reputable official sources, or go back under the bed... (as per your location description)


----------



## Zarvan

neutral_person said:


> Still way less than the 3 million Bangladeshi Muslims killed by Pakistani "Islam ka thekedar" Muslims  I wont even go into all the hundreds of thousands of Muslims Pakistan has killed elsewhere.
> 
> And if you are going to bring up partition, how many Hindus/Sikhs/Christians were killed in Pakistan during 1947? Karachi was a Hindu majority city before 1947. How many Hindus are left there today? Lahore had so many Sikhs pre 1947, what happened to them?


Sir first of all most were killed by Indian Army and the Mukti Banis and blame was put on Pakistani Army and Muslims are our brothers it is not personal matter of Indians Muslims are offended when are being killed and they will not let it go and know how to deal with killers .


----------



## AbhijitSingh

Zarvan said:


> Sir first most were killed by Indian Army and the Mukti Banis and were blamed on Pakistani Army and Muslims are our brother it is not Indian personal matter Muslims are offended Muslims being killed and they will take care of it and know how to deal with killers



You need to seek refund from your school that taught you english.. Hire a good lawyer and go after it..


----------



## Icewolf

@Abhijit

Either respond to my points or STFU.


----------



## neutral_person

Icewolf said:


> @neutral_person
> 
> Bangladesh massacre is denied by Pakistan actual estimates range around 100,000.
> 
> Haha, and Indian schooling me about Balochistan let me tell you buddy that *what ISI wants to do is none of your business*. *They can dump traitors bodys in sewer it doesn't make a difference to me.* Btw only like 40 have been killed in Balochistan.
> 
> Sorry buddy Shia-Sunni conflicts have died down. I am Shia i think I would know.
> 
> Wtf are you talking about, Mohajirs are not called Mohajirs anywhere except Karachi.
> 
> Sorry buddy you have little to know knowledge about whats going on in Sindh. Sindh is the most peaceful state in Pakistan. Mohajir vs Pathan only happens in Karachi but thats a way different story it might confuse your puny brain.
> 
> Yeah, Ahmedi killing does happen, but they are not Muslim in Pakistani law nor are they in Islamic law, so Pakistan hasn't killed and Muslims here.
> 
> Taliban is from Afghanistan TTP headquarters are in Afghanistan lol Thats not Pakistani.



There is nothing to respond to, you have clearly been brainwashed and are living in Lala-land. Doesnt matter what Pakistani sources say, most neutral sources (non Bangladeshi/Pakistani/Indian) put the figure of around 3 million innocent Muslims blood on Pakistani army. 

Balochistan has been killed and raped so many times that they want to separate from Pakistan and have had enough of them. I however have bookmarked the bold part of your post for the future when you want to talk about Kashmiris.

As for things "only happeneing in Karachi" did I miss the memo where Karachi is not a part of Pakistan? If it happens in Karachi, then by common sense, it happens in Pakistan. 

Everything I have said is correct and you are the only one living in fantasy land thanks to the brainwashing you guys receive in Pakistan. Stop killing Muslims yourself first, then go around telling others what to do with their Muslims. 

An Indian Muslim today is a million times more safe (and leading a better life) than a Pakistani Muslim. People like Altaf Hussain (leader of Mohajirs) come to India and tell us to protect your Karachi Mohajir Muslims because they are being slaughtered by Punjabi Pakistani Muslims. As I said, stop killing Muslims first yourself, and then preach to others.

Altaf Hussain calls creation of Pakistan the Biggest Mistake - YouTube


----------



## AbhijitSingh

Icewolf said:


> @Abhijit
> 
> Either respond to my points or STFU.



Already responded.. You are talking in air without any data..


----------



## Icewolf

@neutral_person

YOU are living in Indian lala land. We know how credible you are... Your media even said there were 4 "terrorists" plotting and livng iin Mumbai when in reality Pakistani media showed all of the 4 people your media mentioned in Lahore. 

Again, you have lack of knowledge about Balochistan, Only 2 tribes out of 42 want to sperate and even within Bugti tribe there is only 1 person who want's to seperate... I guess you were educated by Bollwood 

Karachi is a different section of Pakistan. If I say 80% population is in poverty in Bihar do I mean whole India is in 80% poverty? LOL

An Indian Muslim today is getting discriminated and killed in India everyday Hindus snub their beliefs, dont act like everythings going hanky panky in India have you read TOI comments? Please don't educate me you don't even live in shining India 

You're education is questionable. Altaf Hussein is a leader of MQM, a Muhajir political party in Pakistan, it doesn't mean hes the leader of Muhajirs, retard, and btw AH has never traveled to India.

AND again, your education is questionable, because Altaf doesn't blame Punjabis he blames Pushtuns. Good bye dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

@Icewolf, 

Let me be clear on this, when we kill separatists in Kashmir, we are called that we hate Muslims, but when you kill Muslim separatists in Balochistan, its all ok. Thats what I am not fine with. There is no difference between the ways the Indian Govt deals with Kashmiri separatists and the way Pakistani Govt deals with Balochi separatists. But in the case of Indian Kashmiris, it becomes a religious/communal issue, when the Kashmir issue (just like the Balochistan issue) is a political one. Even today, 67% of Kashmiris vote in elections and select pro-India parties.

Secondly, just like we have had unfortunate incidents like Gujrat riots, Pakistan has similarly has incidents like Bangladesh massacre, Karachi Mohajir issue, Shia/Sunni killings, Taliban killings, etc. These unfortunate incidents happen all the time in history. But when it happens in India you guys try to paint it as a religous issue, but when it happens in Pakistan, you guys pretend like its all OK. 

Thats is all the point I was trying to make. If you dont agree with my points, lets just agree to disagree I guess.


----------



## SamantK

neutral_person said:


> @Icewolf,
> 
> Let me be clear on this, when we kill separatists in Kashmir, we are called that we hate Muslims, but when you kill Muslim separatists in Balochistan, its all ok. Thats what I am not fine with. There is no difference between the ways the Indian Govt deals with Kashmiri separatists and the way Pakistani Govt deals with Balochi separatists. But in the case of Indian Kashmiris, it becomes a religious/communal issue, when the Kashmir issue (just like the Balochistan issue) is a political one. Even today, 67% of Kashmiris vote in elections and select pro-India parties.
> 
> Secondly, just like we have had unfortunate incidents like Gujrat riots, Pakistan has similarly has incidents like Bangladesh massacre, Karachi Mohajir issue, Shia/Sunni killings, Taliban killings, etc. These unfortunate incidents happen all the time in history. But when it happens in India you guys try to paint it as a religous issue, but when it happens in Pakistan, you guys pretend like its all OK.
> 
> Thats is all the point I was trying to make. If you dont agree with my points, lets just agree to disagree I guess.


 you can say all you want but don't you get these type of trolls, they will bring you to their level... They will not present evidence just trash talk... Just leave them be....


----------



## Icewolf

@samantk

Please respond to my points.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Icewolf said:


> @samantk
> 
> Please respond to my points.


 why should I? the thread is about Zaid and you guys are on about India and stuff, stay to the topic and I will respond to you.


----------



## Black Widow

Zaid Hamid: He is a paper Tiger, I have seen him ripped apart by Marvin Simran, Hassan Nissar and many others. The truth is this guy Zoker BeZaman Hamid Can not stand if some one counter his argumrent. 


He is logically bankrupt. He can't stand 2 minute in argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

@samantk

If you read my posts I wasn't talking about India!!!!


----------



## Mercenary

Why are we wasting time on this nut, Zaid Hamid?

He is nothing more than a Pakistani Glenn Beck or Donald Trump with the birther nonsense.

His conspiracy theories are so retarded, so stupid, that finally, educated Pakistanis have finally turned on him.

The guy belongs in a mental asylum.


----------



## SamantK

Black Widow said:


> Zaid Hamid: He is a paper Tiger, I have seen him ripped apart by Marvin Simran, Hassan Nissar and many others. The truth is this guy Zoker BeZaman Hamid Can not stand if some one counter his argumrent.
> 
> 
> He is logically bankrupt. He can't stand 2 minute in argument.


 Yeah, and his arguments of Pakistan always starts with article 62 or 63 and the three clauses under that. He never says how you will select non-corrupt people, just blind suggestions..

He is a a defence analyst and covers everything other than defence too.. funny



Icewolf said:


> @samantk
> 
> If you read my posts I wasn't talking about India!!!!


 your first post started off with 2001 riots, I have seen the whole thread dude... Please don lie now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

@Mercenary

All educated liberal Pakistanis already turned their backs on him he has maybe 50-100 supporters only lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Black Widow said:


> Zaid Hamid: He is a paper Tiger, I have seen him ripped apart by Marvin Simran, Hassan Nissar and many others. The truth is this guy Zoker BeZaman Hamid Can not stand if some one counter his argumrent.
> 
> 
> He is logically bankrupt. He can't stand 2 minute in argument.


First of all he fought against Russia for 6 years so enough to refute your funny claim of him being only the paper tiger and soon Indians will also face this tiger and He was the one who busted Hassan nisar and Marvi Memon but they talk aggressively and he doesn't that is why some fools think he got busted other wise he is the most logical person


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Syed zaid hamid is not popular in Pakistan. Everybody knows that he is Insane and living in Dream land. He comes at media and people enjoys his funny program and can't stop laught at him. He is joker!!


----------



## Mercenary

Zarvan said:


> First of all he fought against Russia for 6 years so enough to refute your funny claim of him being only the paper tiger and soon Indians will also face this tiger and He was the one who busted Hassan nisar and Marvi Memon but they talk aggressively and he doesn't that is why some fools think he got busted other wise he is the most logical person



And how exactly will India face this tiger?

Don't tell me Zaid Hamid single handily plans to conquer India?

I don't think even Zaid Hamid is stupid enough to believe that?

Or maybe I under-estimated his stupidity.


----------



## SamantK

Icewolf said:


> @Mercenary
> 
> All educated liberal Pakistanis already turned their backs on him he has maybe 50-100 supporters only lol


 maybe the most worrying part is there are quite a few on this thread too.. My amusement comes from the fact that the guys on Internet can get facts straight but only take it from a man without thinking..


----------



## Mercenary

samantk said:


> maybe the most worrying part is there are quite a few on this thread too.. My amusement comes from the fact that the guys on Internet can get facts straight but only take it from a man without thinking..



A lot of people who espouse to Zaid Hamid's nonsense are blind nationalists who have never done any constructive analysis on Pakistan and are pretty much are brainwashed from childhood.

Its like Parents who think their child is the best in the world. When they fail in school they don't analyze their study habits, their work ethic but instead invent conspiracy theories to blame the school for their child's failing grades. They just can't accept the truth.

Accepting the truth is the first step into fixing the problem. And how can you fix something when you don't even acknowledge the problem exists.

Is it any wonder why Pakistan is in such dire straits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Syed zaid hamid is not popular in Pakistan. Everybody knows that he is Insane and living in Dream land. He comes at media and people enjoys his funny program and can't stop laught at him. He is joker!!


He has most number of fans on face book where ever hi give speeches thousands come to listen to him and you are saying he is not popular have to guess who is the real joker ?


----------



## punjabimunda

he is the smartest man on earth. its not even funny


----------



## AbhijitSingh

Mercenary said:


> And how exactly will India face this tiger?
> 
> Don't tell me Zaid Hamid single handily plans to conquer India?
> 
> I don't think even Zaid Hamid is stupid enough to believe that?
> 
> Or maybe I under-estimated his stupidity.




ON A LIGHTER NOTE


----------



## SamantK

Mercenary said:


> A lot of people who espouse to Zaid Hamid's nonsense are blind nationalists who have never done any constructive analysis on Pakistan and are pretty much are brainwashed from childhood.
> 
> Its like Parents who think their child is the best in the world. When they fail in school they don't analyze their study habits, their work ethic but instead invent conspiracy theories to blame the school for their child's failing grades. They just can't accept the truth.
> 
> Accepting the truth is the first step into fixing the problem. And how can you fix something when you don't even acknowledge the problem exists.
> 
> Is it any wonder why Pakistan is in such dire straits.


 exactly my point.. Another thing to add is that those who understand the position are demonized by calling them liberals.. I don't understand what is so wrong in introspection..


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Zarvan said:


> He has most number of fans on face book where ever hi give speeches thousands come to listen to him and you are saying he is not popular have to guess who is the real joker ?


You know fans?? His own fans laugh at him. His community is also not wide. People comes there to see joker and to get pleasure.
Don't believe me??
You can compare Atif Aslam fans with Him.
Even with his joking and dilusion world, He can't meet even 10% to the Atif Aslam figure. I gave you just one live example.
Some time i also listen him for enjoyment and this is not bad to assume that you are in Paradise, Getting steps on moon in 2 year.
And controlling the whole world from the moon. Chill .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Zarvan said:


> He has most number of fans on face book where ever hi give speeches thousands come to listen to him and you are saying he is not popular have to guess who is the real joker ?


Most of people dont know him. Usually family members of pak army and some hindophobic, mutala-pakistan brainwashed teenagers are his fan. He once came to islamia college, we greeted him with shoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Most of people dont know him. Usually family members of pak army and some hindophobic, mutala-pakistan brainwashed teenagers are his fan. He once came to islamia college, we greeted him with shoes.


Yes those who greeted him belonged to the traitor party known as ANP we don't expect anything else from traitors followers of Ganidhi and traitors of Islam and still he gave the speech and was attended by thousands we were their


----------



## SamantK

Zarvan said:


> Yes those who greeted him belonged to the traitor party known as ANP we don't expect anything else from traitors followers of Ganidhi and traitors of Islam and still he gave the speech and was attended by thousands we were their


 haha, anyone who does not support your pov automatically becomes a traitor... Nice logic you got mate...


----------



## Zarvan

samantk said:


> haha, anyone who does not support your pov automatically becomes a traitor... Nice logic you got mate...


Sir they were the ones who were against creation of Pakistan their leader Bacha Khan died in 1998 and he refused to get buried in Pakistan he is buried in Afghanistan and they are the one who posted maps of Greater Afghanistan on billboards few years back


----------



## SamantK

Zarvan said:


> Sir they were the ones who were against creation of Pakistan their leader Bacha Khan died in 1998 and he refused to get buried in Pakistan he is buried in Afghanistan and they are the one who posted maps of Greater Afghanistan on billboards few years back


 whatever man, you are either too dumb to understand things or just want to rant on and on.. Good luck with your thinking...


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Zarvan said:


> Yes those who greeted him belonged to the traitor party known as ANP we don't expect anything else from traitors followers of Ganidhi and traitors of Islam and still he gave the speech and was attended by thousands we were their


how exactly bacha khan baba is traitor? And why you think gandhi is evil? Gandhi was great statesman so was bacha khan.



Zarvan said:


> Sir they were the ones who were against creation of Pakistan their leader Bacha Khan died in 1998 and he refused to get buried in Pakistan he is buried in Afghanistan and they are the one who posted maps of Greater Afghanistan on billboards few years back


pa ji bacha khan struggled against british rule. So did jinnah. Whats the difference?. Maulana maudodi and most of ulemas were also against creation of pakistan, were they also traitors?
By the way the bilboards were installed by JUI, not ANP.


----------



## Zarvan

Monkey D Luffy said:


> how exactly bacha khan baba is traitor? And why you think gandhi is evil? Gandhi was great statesman so was bacha khan.
> 
> 
> pa ji bacha khan struggled against british rule. So did jinnah. Whats the difference?. Maulana maudodi and most of ulemas were also against creation of pakistan, were they also traitors?
> By the way the bilboards were installed by JUI, not ANP.


Bacha Khan was the biggest traitor and nothing else Madudi was not in favour of Pakistan but when Pakistan got created they fought for Pakistan in different wars but Bacha Khan till his end enjoyed everything from Pakistan yet remained a traitor a bloody slave of India and by the way it was ANP who installed those Bill Boards and every one knows it


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Zarvan said:


> Bacha Khan was the biggest traitor and nothing else Madudi was not in favour of Pakistan but when Pakistan got created they fought for Pakistan in different wars but Bacha Khan till his end enjoyed everything from Pakistan yet remained a traitor a bloody slave of India and by the way it was ANP who installed those Bill Boards and every one knows it


do u have any proof that ANP installed those billboards? Kia un ka dimagh kharab ho gaya ta.
By the way we pashtuns dont tolerate disrespect of our elders, so jazbat may na aa aur tandhay ho kar baat kar.


----------



## Zarvan

Monkey D Luffy said:


> do u have any proof that ANP installed those billboards? Kia un ka dimagh kharab ho gaya ta.
> By the way we pashtuns dont tolerate disrespect of our elders, so jazbat may na aa aur tandhay ho kar baat kar.


Bacha Khan is a traitor and a Bagh....... and so most of his followers are traitors his son was hiding in USA for a very long time not only was hiding in USA and was regularly visiting the Pentagon and every body can guess what was the purpose and I know person in Intelligence agencies who knew who are the ones who were posting their bill boards yes they are not mentally well that is why they still from their heart don't accept Pakistan just like traitor MQM


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Zarvan said:


> Bacha Khan is a traitor and a Bagh....... and so most of his followers are traitors his son was hiding in USA for a very long time not only was hiding in USA and was regularly visiting the Pentagon and every body can guess what was the purpose and I know person in Intelligence agencies who knew who are the ones who were posting their bill boards yes they are not mentally well that is why they still from their heart don't accept Pakistan just like traitor MQM


then why you people are allowing them to participate in pakistani politics? Ghadaro ki saza tu mauot hoti he. Are you a type of person who thinks balochs are ghadar for being angry with pakistan?


----------



## Zarvan

Monkey D Luffy said:


> then why you people are allowing them to participate in pakistani politics? Ghadaro ki saza tu mauot hoti he. Are you a type of person who thinks balochs are ghadar for being angry with pakistan?


Their leaders are because the proof is they have been in government for example Bugti he was Chief Minister of Balochistan was former Defence Minister he was former member of National Assembly leave whole Baluchistan aside how many development has taken place only in area of Bugti Tribe and the answer is nil none not at all and soon ANP will be taken out and INSHALLAH banned


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Zarvan said:


> Their leaders are because the proof is they have been in government for example Bugti he was Chief Minister of Balochistan was former Defence Minister he was former member of National Assembly leave whole Baluchistan aside how many development has taken place only in area of Bugti Tribe and the answer is nil none not at all and soon ANP will be taken out and INSHALLAH banned


 
and we would finish religous extremists like you from pakistan. Inshallah


----------



## Zarvan

Monkey D Luffy said:


> and we would finish religous extremists like you from pakistan. Inshallah


It will always grow Sir but soon leaders of ANP will face the fate which Mubarak has failed in fact they will face more brutal than of Mubarak


----------



## clmeta

If anything, it is the Pak army generals who deserve that fate.


Zarvan said:


> It will always grow Sir but soon leaders of ANP will face the fate which Mubarak has failed in fact they will face more brutal than of Mubarak


----------



## kumarkumar1867

RazPaK said:


> That's fine, but why don't you Indians stop murdering Muslims?
> 
> If you do this it will lead to peace between our countries.




There is no major muslim killing incident since 2001 when even many hindus were killed. dont know about what you are talking.
Wake Up ! Thats all I can say ...




Zarvan said:


> He has most number of fans on face book where ever hi give speeches thousands come to listen to him and you are saying he is not popular have to guess who is the real joker ?


 
Thats stupid ! 
Even I am a his fan on Facebook and so are my few hindu friends ... but we take his updates just as a freaking jokes.




Zarvan said:


> Sir first of all most were killed by Indian Army and the Mukti Banis and blame was put on Pakistani Army and Muslims are our brothers it is not personal matter of Indians Muslims are offended when are being killed and they will not let it go and know how to deal with killers .





Icewolf said:


> B**** please, there is evidence that Indian soldiers came into East Pakistan and killed lots of them so they could make the Bangladeshi's even more mad.



Indian soldier came into East Pakistan & Killed lots of them???
And what Your Pakistan Army was doing that time??? Enjoying the show & cheerleading at Bangladeshi killings ??
Come on ...let us know...what was PA exactly doing when 3 million peoples were getting slaughtered???
Yaar dont you feel stupid reading your own comments???







Mercenary said:


> Its like Parents who think their child is the best in the world. When they fail in school they don't analyze their study habits, their work ethic but instead invent conspiracy theories to blame the school for their child's failing grades. They just can't accept the truth.
> 
> Accepting the truth is the first step into fixing the problem. And how can you fix something when you don't even acknowledge the problem exists.



+1
Very Well Said !!


----------



## Zarvan

kumarkumar1867 said:


> There is no major muslim killing incident since 2001 when even many hindus were killed. dont know about what you are talking.
> Wake Up ! Thats all I can say ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats stupid !
> Even I am a his fan on Facebook and so are my few hindu friends ... but we take his updates just as a freaking jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian soldier came into East Pakistan & Killed lots of them???
> And what Your Pakistan Army was doing that time??? Enjoying the show & cheerleading at Bangladeshi killings ??
> Come on ...let us know...what was PA exactly doing when 3 million peoples were getting slaughtered???
> Yaar dont you feel stupid reading your own comments???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> Very Well Said !!


Okay go ahead keep on taking this many sayings as jokes soon these jokes will turn into night mares for Indians you also took Muhammad Ghauri and Mahmood Ghaznavi as jokes and they result is in front of you and you see more of them really very soon


----------



## clmeta

When Indians were taking Ghuari and Ghaznavi as joke, what were Pakistanis doing???
Did they exist?? If yes, didn't Ghuari and Ghaznavi loot them first???
Sorry Pakistan came into existence in 1947.


Zarvan said:


> Okay go ahead keep on taking this many sayings as jokes soon these jokes will turn into night mares for Indians you also took Muhammad Ghauri and Mahmood Ghaznavi as jokes and they result is in front of you and you see more of them really very soon


----------



## Zarvan

clmeta said:


> When Indians were taking Ghuari and Ghaznavi as joke, what were Pakistanis doing???
> Did they exist?? If yes, didn't Ghuari and Ghaznavi loot them first???
> Sorry Pakistan came into existence in 1947.


Those who got their *** kicked by both of these lions were Not Muslims and by the way Muhammad Ghuri attacked India on the orders of none other than Khawaja Gareeb Nawaz he was the person who he saw in his dream who ordered him to take out Prithivi Raj Chauhan and therefore he attacked India


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Zarvan said:


> Okay go ahead keep on taking this many sayings as jokes soon these jokes will turn into night mares for Indians you also took *Muhammad Ghauri and Mahmood Ghaznavi *as jokes and they result is in front of you and you see more of them really very soon



Laal Topi is a Joker... Even he himself knows it

and what Ghauri & Ghaznavi?? Why are you borrowing Heros from Afganistan??? Stop claiming Afghan invaders who r*ped your motherland as your heros.

What these Afghani Kings conquered at their best was mostly present day pakistani regions. Inshort they invaded you & your ancestors much more than our majority of present day indians.

if history repeats itself , present day pakistanis will be more bu*t hurt than indians??

Look Yourself ...You are also not less funny than Your Laal Topi.


----------



## Zarvan

kumarkumar1867 said:


> Laal Topi is a Joker... Even he himself knows it
> 
> and what Ghauri & Ghaznavi?? Why are you borrowing Heros from Afganistan??? Stop claiming Afghan invaders who r*ped your motherland as your heros.
> 
> What these Afghani Kings conquered at their best was mostly present day pakistani regions. Inshort they invaded you & your ancestors much more than our majority of present day indians.
> 
> if history repeats itself , present day pakistanis will be more bu*t hurt than indians??
> 
> Look Yourself ...You are also not less funny than Your Laal Topi.


First we take credit of all Muslims because Islam is above nationality and this so called lal topi joker has fought against Russians for 6 years and you Indians will also know how much joker he is when he comes on hunting mission in India


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Zarvan said:


> Those who got their *** kicked by both of these lions were Not Muslims and by the way Muhammad Ghuri attacked India on the orders of none other than Khawaja Gareeb Nawaz he was the person who he saw in his dream who ordered him to take out Prithivi Raj Chauhan and therefore he attacked India



Muhammad Ghuri was defeated by Prithviraj Chauhan in first battle of Tarain.He *begged for mercy & was bigheartedly released by Prithviraj Chauhan*. On second battle when Ghauri became victorious , Chauhan was captured & brutally tortured till death but didnt begged or got on knees before Ghauri.... this shows who was the real warrior among two.







Zarvan said:


> First we take credit of all Muslims because Islam is above nationality and this so called lal topi joker has fought against Russians for 6 years and you Indians will also know how much joker he is when he comes on hunting mission in India



Ok I got it, If Muslims Pathan from Afghanistan Invades & Wins Present Day Pakistan regions you will shamelessly claim its your victory becuase it belong to muslims. You really have interesting dellusions.

But Bhai, Ghauri & Ghaznavi both never came to Present day I mean Central , Southern , Western or Eastern Part of present India, _and *agar phirse paida bhi huye tou they will not dare to come here*._ they may be Brave Muslim Warriors but not stupid & idiot like this LAAL TOPI is.


----------



## Zarvan

kumarkumar1867 said:


> Muhammad Ghuri was defeated by Prithviraj Chauhan in first battle of Tarain.He *begged for mercy & was bigheartedly released by Prithviraj Chauhan*. On second battle when Ghauri became victorious , Chauhan was captured & brutally tortured till death but didnt begged or got on knees before Ghauri.... this shows who was the real warrior among two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I got it, If Muslims Pathan from Afghanistan Invades & Wins Present Day Pakistan regions you will shamelessly claim its your victory becuase it belong to muslims. You really have interesting dellusions.
> 
> But Bhai, Ghauri & Ghaznavi both never came to Present day I mean Central , Southern , Western or Eastern Part of present India, _and *agar phirse paida bhi huye tou they will not dare to come here*._ they may be Brave Muslim Warriors but not stupid & idiot like this LAAL TOPI is.


Muhammad Ghauri never begged for life he just moved back with his troops left and came backed and finished of Prithivi and also the warriors were Muslims and they spread Islam


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Zarvan said:


> Muhammad Ghauri never begged for life he just moved back with his troops left and came backed and finished of Prithivi and also the warriors were Muslims and they spread Islam


 
Oh again bad history lessons at schools.... 
but raja aaj main bacho ko seekhane ke mood mein nahi hoon. Go Check History first and Come back !

P.S : Take care to get your history correct from non-pakistani sources. You know what I mean.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Zarvan said:


> Okay go ahead keep on taking this many sayings as jokes soon these jokes will turn into night mares for Indians you also took Muhammad Ghauri and Mahmood Ghaznavi as jokes and they result is in front of you and you see more of them really very soon


Why we pakistanis dont understand that mehmud ghaznavi, ghauri were invaders. Mehmud ghaznavi attacked india 17 times. Why the hell would he do that?. The answer is loot. Do you know that the present day KP was inhabited by hindus before ghaznavi. Ghaznavi, commited genocide of hindu population, when pashtun tribes migrated to the area they met no resistance at all as entire local population was already cleansed by ghaznavi. Does islam teach this?. Did he preach islam? No. The real heroes were sufis and buzargan e deen who spread islam through their characters, not swords.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Zarvan said:


> First we take credit of all Muslims because Islam is above nationality and this so called lal topi joker has fought against Russians for 6 years and you Indians will also know how much joker he is when he comes on hunting mission in India


No. You should'nt take credit for afghanistan's kings and warriors. On one hand you make fun of afghans and consider them your enemies and on other hand you are stealing their history for yourself..


----------



## W.11

Monkey D Luffy said:


> No. You should'nt take credit for afghanistan's kings and warriors. On one hand you make fun of afghans and consider them your enemies and *on other hand you are stealing their history for yourself..*



on one hand you insult pakistanis for taking dollars and supporting the mujahideen, on other hand you dont want to give exact credit for soviet defeat to pakistan , GTFO you afghan refugee

many pakistanis have physically made presense and fought the soviet evil, and many pakistanis have laid their lives, STFU and get educated


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

clmeta said:


> When Indians were taking Ghuari and Ghaznavi as joke, what were Pakistanis doing???
> Did they exist?? If yes, didn't Ghuari and Ghaznavi loot them first???
> Sorry Pakistan came into existence in 1947.


I belong to lakki marwat, a district in KP. Here a river flows, called gambila. On the banks of it are ruins of unknown history. Few years ago researchers were doing exacavating along the bank and they discovered along the entire fertile bank of river, there are thousands of skeletons buried. As they were not in direction of kaaba, were in haphazard fashion so it was concluded that an extensive genocide had taken place. Most probably these hardworking peasants were killed and looted by invading armies from west. These armies needed food while marching towards hindostan, so they must have tried to take food productions of peasants forcibly and killed them on refusal.
Timure lane and nadir shah were also muslims and they massacred both hindus and muslims of india in the name of islam. Timure lame himself was biggest killer of muslims, but in his book he justifies killing of hindus by calling them kafirs and term his adventure as jihad. And at the same time he he also massacres ruling muslims of hindostan at that timeg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3018009 said:


> on one hand you insult pakistanis for taking dollars and supporting the mujahideen, on other hand you dont want to give exact credit for soviet defeat to pakistan , GTFO you afghan refugee
> 
> many pakistanis have physically made presense and fought the soviet evil, and many pakistanis have laid their lives, STFU and get educated


I give credit of soviet defeat to ISI. Our intelligence agencies planned and organized the so called jihad in afghanistan...but in my opinion it was not jihad, it was fasad. It was cold-war between Russia and america, and zia ul haq took advantage of the oppurtunity and served his american masters. Afghanistan's was always in soviet's sphere of influence. Russia's dream of reaching warm water was propaganda by pakistan to justify its interferance in afghanistan. Afghans hate you for your these kinds of games for dollars. You have made them mohajars and beggers and you have turned their country into a hub of religous terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I give credit of soviet defeat to ISI. Our intelligence agencies planned and organized the so called jihad in afghanistan...but in my opinion it was not jihad, it was fasad. It was cold-war between Russia and america, and zia ul haq took advantage of the oppurtunity and served his american masters. Afghanistan's was always in soviet's sphere of influence. Russia's dream of reaching warm water was propaganda by pakistan to justify its interferance in afghanistan. Afghans hate you for your these kinds of games for dollars. You have made them mohajars and beggers and you have turned their country into a hub of religous terrorists.


Russia's plan to reach the Warm Waters is the reality and ANP still can't accept the defeat of Russian their masters because they were really happy when they entered Afghanistan and killed our Muslim brothers but then lions came to rescue and Russia *** was kicked and broken into pieces and Afghan have fought for years and they still are fighting but ANP wants to destroy them with American help now


----------



## Haider Gillani

cb4 said:


> His father was a General in the Army.... and Yes Pak has sacrificed lots of soldiers.



His father was a Colonel (Retired) in Army. He also wanted to join the army but was not selected....His eyesight was weaker than the required limit.


----------



## Solomon2

Zarvan said:


> Yaqeen pedaa ker ghafil, K maghlob e gumaan tu hai - Syed Zaid Hamid - YouTube


 
Another Syed, Syed Saleem Shahzad, wrote about how the ISI was connected to fundamental groups and terrorism. Have we all forgotten what happened to him? Why accept that his voice has been silenced and listen to this guy instead?


----------

